# Poacher caught poachin'



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

GUARD UNIT SEIZES ILLEGAL FISH CATCH; DONATES TO LOCAL FOOD BANK PORTSMOUTH, Va. - A boat crew with Coast Guard Station Cape Charles, Va., seized 11 Atlantic Striped Bass from the charter vessel Poacher fishing illegally in federal waters off the coast of Virginia Thursday afternoon. The fish were donated to the Cape Charles Food Pantry, a local food bank for those in need. A Coast Guard HH-60 helicopter aircrew from Air Station Elizabeth City, N.C., located the charter vessel Poacher, approximately four miles off the coast of Virginia, which is located in the exclusive economic zone better known to mariners as the EEZ. The Poacher is homeported in Oregon Inlet, N.C. The EEZ separates local state waters from federal waters. In Virginia, it is legal to fish for Atlantic Striped bass, but once a vessel crosses over the EEZ, it is prohibited. In addition, Station Cape Charles seized five fish on Sunday, and donated the fish to a local church. ###


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

slap on the wrist, or put them out of business?...gonna be a "my radar screwed up"...


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Good, as a mate I would like to say that not EVERYONE who makes money off stripers is wiling to break the law in pursuit of the fish. While I am sure all of us recreation anglers have been tempted time and time again to follow the hordes across the line, there are still people out there who abide by the law. I am glad that they are actively out there hunting down poachers. Thanks for the story NewsJeff.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

rattler, I don't think the name of there boat is going to help them in court


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Rockstar said:


> rattler, I don't think the name of there boat is going to help them in court


Not a nice topic but great post. Ditto, with a name like that those guys are screwed. Good that the game was donated to charity. I hope the penalty includes the cost of use of the Coast Guard equipment, or at least is compensable to that degree.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I always thought they'd be a stand up bunch, with a smart azz name like that... guess not. Guess sometimes people make things so obvious, as to not be obvious at all  They seriously need to start enforcing the impoundment of vehicles, trailers, and boats... that'd get these meathead's attention.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*There is usally two sides to every story...*

Here is the captains side.

http://reelbuzz.com/fishreports/poacher/reply.asp?ID=9781&Reply=9781


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Cdog said:


> Here is the captains side.
> 
> http://reelbuzz.com/fishreports/poacher/reply.asp?ID=9781&Reply=9781


Maybe he will get off but this will certainly lead to a more defined line for the EEZ and that will be a good thing.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

CAP't should know...got fish in the box caught in good water should not take them to bad water...its not where you caught them, its where the cops find them...thats the law, fair or not...I wish more REC boats get checked...


----------



## Daddydobber (Mar 28, 2006)

rattler said:


> CAP't should know...got fish in the box caught in good water should not take them to bad water...its not where you caught them, its where the cops find them...thats the law, fair or not...I wish more REC boats get checked...



READ THE CAPT'S POST he never said he had fish while in the BAD WATER ....wonder how you would feel if this were you ?????? just my .02 worth but I believe The Poacher he has a GREAT rep from what I have heard !!!!!


----------



## lakebiker (May 22, 2007)

Daddydobber said:


> READ THE CAPT'S POST he never said he had fish while in the BAD WATER ....wonder how you would feel if this were you ?????? just my .02 worth but I believe The Poacher he has a GREAT rep from what I have heard !!!!!



One of the best.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

rattler said:


> CAP't should know...got fish in the box caught in good water should not take them to bad water...its not where you caught them, its where the cops find them...thats the law, fair or not...I wish more REC boats get checked...


I wonder how that good water vs bad water thing works on land. Take Shad for example. You can keep them in Delaware, but not in MD. Same goes with the Tog. They have different seasons in MD and DE. If you are staying in North OC but fish at IRI but swing by the RT 50 bridge without unloading the cooler. See it's tricky even on land.

I'd hate to loose my truck for something that I did not do illegal, just perhaps a little on the dumb side.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

rattler said:


> CAP't should know...got fish in the box caught in good water should not take them to bad water...its not where you caught them, its where the cops find them...thats the law, fair or not...I wish more REC boats get checked...


Rattler, try reading the link next time before spouting off...




fyremanjef said:


> I wonder how that good water vs bad water thing works on land. Take Shad for example. You can keep them in Delaware, but not in MD. Same goes with the Tog. They have different seasons in MD and DE. If you are staying in North OC but fish at IRI but swing by the RT 50 bridge without unloading the cooler. See it's tricky even on land.
> 
> I'd hate to loose my truck for something that I did not do illegal, just perhaps a little on the dumb side.


Jeff, imagine a couple years ago on the OBX. Sound side for flounder was 13", ocean was 14". Down at Hatteras Inlet if you caught keeper sound flounder you could not stop and fish the ocean because you had sound legal fish but would be illegal in the ocean.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Daddydobber said:


> READ THE CAPT'S POST he never said he had fish while in the BAD WATER ....wonder how you would feel if this were you ?????? just my .02 worth but I believe The Poacher he has a GREAT rep from what I have heard !!!!!


He was fishing...I personaly do not care where the fish were caught...no fish on the boat in bad water, he must be on a tour(no fishing at all, entire trip)...pass that line, sorry...not my fault, its the law...I hope he learned something...fishcops cut no slack...thats the way I like it...we need 500 more...JMHO


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

The captain just had a "Dumbass attack".. He should know better.. 

But....... If he did wander out to the EEZ.. just looking around.. not having anyfish.. i can understand that.. then goes into legal waters and starts catching fish.. he needs some sort of documentation.. like a video recording.. or something.. to prove when and where the fish were caught..
.. I bet he will stay within the 3 mile limit no matter what from now on..
You live and ya learn..

Feds dont play!.. Unless your commercial.. Where you can catch everything.. sort the legal fish your after.. then sweep the rest back as dead bycatch..


----------



## Daddydobber (Mar 28, 2006)

rattler said:


> He was fishing...I personaly do not care where the fish were caught...no fish on the boat in bad water, he must be on a tour(no fishing at all, entire trip)...pass that line, sorry...not my fault, its the law...I hope he learned something...fishcops cut no slack...thats the way I like it...we need 500 more...JMHO



Not sure but is it illegal to fish in the eez water or is it illegal to posses a fish in the eez zone as long as its catch and release you can be in that zone ??????


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

You can fish all you want in the EEZ (past 3 miles). But certain species such as striped bass and red drum are illegal to possess there.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Dr. Bubba said:


> You can fish all you want in the EEZ (past 3 miles). But certain species such as striped bass and red drum are illegal to possess there.


It is illegal to fish for (target) striped bass in the EEZ much less keep them. I also have heard from relaible sources that they had fish in possesion well past the 3 mile line.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Look its easy...if you catch fish in good water and get your limit...DO NOT go to bad water for some C&R...you can run home after fishing, but if you stop you better be broke down...thats the way the fishcops see it...fair or not...its the law...


----------

